# Has anyone received their R2.5 replacement?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

After hours and hours of research I finally decided on the Soloist Carbon. I dropped my 2.5at my Cervelo dealer last Monday and am patiently waiting for the replacement. I am hoping to by next weekend.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't get your hopes up. I dropped mine at the shop on 10/5 and haven't heard anything yet. I called the shop, they hadn't heard anything, so I called and emailed Cervelo and they said they'd look into it (that was all two days ago). Tomorrow is 3 weeks and so the serious phone calls start. I'm going to try and get a loaner (maybe an R3) while I wait for the soloist. Until now it has been super easy dealing with Cervelo. Time will tell.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Mine was sent to dealer last week*

Before the dealer recieved my frameset, they told me it would take about 2 weeks for them to recieved the replacement. But after they recieved my frameset, they told me that they have not recieve the raplacement and expect for a longer wait. 

Meantime, the dealer ask me to prepare to pay for GST (gorvement sales tax), Freight (Cervelo to dealers and from the dealer to me ) and Admin Cost once the replacement frame arrived. Just currious, did any of you were asked to pay for any of the mentioned charges? Cause as i understand from the cervelo website, it should be FREE.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I dropped my bike off at The Cosmic Wheel, Ridgefield Park, NJ on October 9th. They stripped the frame and shipped it to Cervelo a couple days later after sorting out all the logistics. I received an email from Emma Barr (recall coordinator at Cervelo) that my Soloist frame was shipped 10/20 along with the tracking number. As promised, the frame arrived on 10/25. The frame will be built up and I am picking it up on Friday. My whole process has been pretty easy and all parties have been very easy to deal with. 

In response to trip221, you mentioned that you are getting a Soloist. I spoke to Emma very early on. She said that if you ar upgrading to the Soloist, Cervelo will charge your credit card directly to save the dealer from paying the 2 or 3% credit card service charge. She took my credit card number during our first conversation. I would keep trying the recall hotline and ask if they received your old frame. They were very helpful and responsive to me. If the size frame you want is in stock, it ships within a couple of days of receipt of the 2.5.old frame dropout.

In response to fea. The dealer will receive a credit for all the expenses associated with the transaction. Stripping, rebuilding and shipping out. Cervelo pays the return shipping. The only expense that I will need to pay is if I the old cables can not be reused and need to be replaced. If you live outside the US the process will take longer due to extended shipping but other than that you the dealer and Cervelo should cover all the fees you mentioned. Call the hotline posted on the website.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Is your Soloist here yet? morgandog4*

1st of, cograt on your new frame.

I forwarded the dealer's email to Emma Barr regarding the additional charges, she told me that she will look into the matter and will let me know te outcome as soon as possible.

As for my case might be slightly different from you guys here, i do not live in the US or Europe, instead, i'm living in Malaysia, i had a misfortune experience, as i purchased the R2.5 frameset from LBS without knowing that the LBS is not an authorised dealer. I purchased the frameset base on the verbal promises from the LBS owner.

When i notice the recall for R2.5, the owner of the LBS refuse to take any responsibility and worst still, he offered me a refund as if the transaction were never happend. (Not sure he plan to exchange the R2.5 for R3 for himself or so that he can resell the R3).

Abit of Malaysia LBS that most of the local dealing with, we deal with them base trust and most of the time verbal promises. Because there werent many bike/product dealers in Malaysia, so whenever you purchase a frameset or any bike product from LBS, they will tell you that the stock come from the Singapore authorised dealers/distributor or their own 'contact' and in case of any problem with the product, you just have go back to them (LBS).

It was the same case for my R2.5, unfortunately, my R2.5 wasnt from the Singapore dealer, the LBS somehow manage to bring in the bike frame from his other contact. Lucky for me is that, as soon as i purchase the Frameset, i registered the serial no. at Cervelo Cycles website.

When i recieve that confirmation from the Cervelo on the affected frameset, i try to contact the Singapore dealers and Cervelo recall team for further instruction on how to proceed with the recall/exchange. Meantime, with some preasure from me and some other big spender (on bicycle) at the LBS, the owner who sold me the frameset finally agreed that he will at least help me to take care of the logistic side for my R2.5 to reach the Singapore dealer and vice versal. (Again, after the Frameset was packed and sent, i was told by the LBS owner that i have to pay for the service - so the so call taking care of is basically on my own expenses while i can take care of by hire a courier serveice or take a 7-8 hours drive down to Singapore myself - another bad experience on trusting the LBS base on my stupidity). 

When the Singapore Dealer agreed on taking my R2.5 for the exchange, i sent my R2.5 to him via the LBS logistic 'service'. And the next time i recieve the Dealer's email, i have to wait longer than 'expected' and to be expect to pay for the 'Additional Charges' for the FREE replacement.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I picked up my Soloist last night after work and it was worth the wait. Although I was very sad to see my 2.5 go, the Soloist is absolutely amazing. It's pouring rain today so I am going to have to wait until tomorrow to try it out. 

I did find out that Cervelo is compensating the dealers for their time and expense, but it's really not enough to make it worth their while. 

As for you fea, that is quite some predicament that you are in. All I can say is good luck.


----------



## never_was (Dec 22, 2004)

mine showed up earlier this week. Took a few days longer than I was expecting but I think the LBS didn't send it right away


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, my Soloist is on the way (I've got the tracking number to prove it!). The delay was due to 2 things - I brought in the first recalled frame to the dealer and they waited until they had more dropouts to send them and then UPS took forever to get them to Cervelo. Hats off to Cervelo for their customer service. Emma kept me updated every step of the way and was ready to ship out a new frame the next day anyways (thinking that UPS lost the package). I'll post pictures when it's all built. Glad I won't have to ride the old beater bike anymore!


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Replacement R3 on sale*

Saw this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-2006-Cervel...9QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

does anyone recieved the R3 yet? so far i heard most people go for the Soloist carbon and they are on the way, but i havent hear any R3 on the way, in fact, according to the dealer i sent mine to, when i ask him when will my replacement frame arrive, the answer was 'They said they are sending it'..... yet i am still waiting for Emma's confirmation.

I wonder, how long more does it take? As i was told 2-3 weeks will do, but i doubt so... worst case, i had this Powerman Dualthon coming up this weekend, i have no bike to take part in, and never once the hopeless LBS offer a temp bike or any solution for my problem.

Luckily, a few of my friends are kind enuf to offer me some of their collection.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Here it is! It looks a lot faster than I'll ever be on it. Now only if daylight savings was gone so I could get a ride in after work. Guess it'll have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice ride! I got mine about 5 days ago! I love the soloist carbon! Its alot faster then the 2.5 and it was well worth the wait.. Its pretty cool i got to keep my r2.5 frame cause my lbs doenst know anythning about anything! My bike is riding great thought probebly cause i spent about $80 and built it up at a different store. But i love love this bike!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Very nice! 

Let me know if anyone experiences their derailleur cables knocking against the headtube. I took my Soloist out on Sunday for my first long ride since receiving it. The cables made so much noise I was totally distracted. It bothered me so much that I held them away from the headtube with my hand as often as I could. 

Besides that, I love the bike.


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Got my R3.*

Dropped off my R2.5 at Helen's Cycle in Santa Monica, CA last month. Two weeks later the R3 arrived and I picked it up. It was that simple. 

I have already bought a Moots Compact to replace the out going R2.5, so I'm going to sell the R3 replacement frame. Now that biking season has ended for about half the country, do you guys think that I would be better off selling it in spring instead?


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Ooh, tough decision. I'd say if you can afford a replacement like that before the R3 came in you should just keep both. Maybe put record on one and dura ace on the other for kicks. Since you're in socal you may as well put it up now and maybe someone will buy it for a christmas present.


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

I would love to keep the R3, but I just can't justify keeping two nice bikes when I don't even ride as much as I would like to. I'll probably post it up on Craigslist first before eBaying it if I don't get a good price.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

chiup01 said:


> I would love to keep the R3, but I just can't justify keeping two nice bikes when I don't even ride as much as I would like to. I'll probably post it up on Craigslist first before eBaying it if I don't get a good price.


What size R3, and how much are you looking for??


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

morgandog4 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Let me know if anyone experiences their derailleur cables knocking against the headtube. I took my Soloist out on Sunday for my first long ride since receiving it. The cables made so much noise I was totally distracted. It bothered me so much that I held them away from the headtube with my hand as often as I could.
> 
> Besides that, I love the bike.


Yes - the cables made quite a bit of noise when I first got the bike. I used twisty ties to hold them out away from the frame - now it's mostly quiet. And like you, I love the bike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks ChilliConCarnage. I dropped the bike off at my LBS for them to check it out. He also noticed that the headset was loose that was contributing to the noise. He adjusted the headset and installed a discreet plastic cable guide that keeps the cables separated and away from the head tube. Now the bike is silent again just like I like it.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

If you could take a picture of what you have, that might be very useful to have on this thread.

One nice thing I found out about the bike yesterday riding home through mud and driving rain - mud doesn't stick very well to the slick paint on the frame- at least not like it sticks to my mountain bikes. After I got home, I got some towels to clean the bike off and found very little mud anywhere on the bike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

As requested, I have attached two pictures of the plastic cable separater. I went on a long ride yesterday and they was no cable banging. The Soloist is awesome!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics! That thing looks very useful - I wonder if I could rig up something similar.....


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

Collected the frame on saturday, just got it built 15minutes ago...
here it is.. 
R3 Frame
Columbus Carve Fork
Campagnolo 07 
-QS Shifter
-QS FD
-Skeloton Brake
-Cassette, chain, RD
Mavic Ksyrium SL
FSA Kforce Bar And Stem
FSA headset
FSA SLK seatpost
FSA Elite Carbon Compact
Look KEO Carbon
Fizik Arione White
Fizik Bartape White
Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp White
Elite Patao Bottle Cage

overall..Sub 16lbs


----------



## soloistcarbon (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Fea. My ride. Soloist carbon, 105 STI and brakes. Ultegra crank and FD. Dura ace RD, cassette and chain. ITM carbon stem and handlebar. Mavic ES rims with Conti attack force tyres.

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n135/look595/Cervelo/Image002-1.jpg


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I got my R3 frameset about a week ago. I'm not exactly impressed with the quality control on it. Like my R2.5 frames I had, the glue is oozed around the rear dropouts, and the fd mount and cable mounts look like they have black glue around them. I put my wheelset in the frame last night, and neither wheel is centered. I'm gonna check the wheel dish on each tonight, but they were checked a month ago, and fit perfectly straight into my C50 as of yesterday morning..............
F*ck, why can't Cervello get their f'ing act together.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

So far my R3 frame is ok, didnt notice any problem yet, took it out for a very short ride (heavy rain last night-have to wait till the rain stop), any way, it is the first ride after 2 months since my R2.5. And my first time using Campagnolo. i find the frame very responsive and stiffer compare to R2.5, i tried on sprint up a small hill-no flex or whatsoever, on the flat - i managed to go about 42km/h for a couple hundred km, when rode over the speed bump and uneven road, somehow i didn't notice any road vibration at all (not sure is the skinny seatstay, carbon bar or just that i'm over excited over my new ride). Will take it out for a more proper ride this sunday. Longer distance, longer climb. then we will see does this frame work the magic to save my sorry bump for the long ride.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Follow up my previous thread*

As a cyclist and a consumer, i had this really bad experience from this recall.

I was insulted, humiliated, and slandered by the authorised dealer who was suppose to handle the recall/replacement.

To prevent any cyclist or any consumer to go through this ridiculous treatment, i thought of sharing my experience with you all..


http://defamed-consumer.blogspot.com/


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> I got my R3 frameset about a week ago. I'm not exactly impressed with the quality control on it...


I noticed the quality control issue as well. As a comparison, I have a Soloist carbon and two Look 555 frames - Look's level of craftmanship is far superior. But as far as I'm concerned, if the QC doesn't result in a premature failure and the bike rides well, then that's all I really care about.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

fea said:


> As a cyclist and a consumer, i had this really bad experience from this recall.
> 
> I was insulted, humiliated, and slandered by the authorised dealer who was suppose to handle the recall/replacement.
> 
> ...


So are you still happy with your R3 though?


----------

